# How much do you sell on your website each month?



## Nickfff (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello,
This a poll for those have a website live and sell pens on it. How much do you sell (gross revenues) on your website each month (on average)?

Thanks for your support and entering the poll!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 26, 2008)

If $0 is less than $100, that's where I am at.  In truth the website has sold pens for me, but more custom orders than anything else.


----------



## altaciii (Feb 26, 2008)

I created the website to see if there was any business out in cyberland.  I've some luck with it but I didn't know what I was getting into as far as how much time the site would take to maintain.  Having a full time job and trying to turn pens and now, trying to do my own casting, with little success, I might add, it leaves litte time to keep the site up as I should.  The one thing I look at everyday is how many hits I'm getting and what kind of time is being spent on the site to surf my inventory.  At first, I thought about spending a lot of money on the site to make it more appealing for the real buyers to shop.  Each of the search engines offer help in getting your site name on the first or second page of their engines, after that people tend to stop their search.  (don't pay)  I've talked to corporate people that have experience with the big ones, (google, and Yahoo) and they said as more and more people hit the key words the closer your site will come to front automaticlly.  It's taken my site 13 months to reach that point and I'm getting an average of 6 visits a day with an average 105 unique visitors per month.  Unique visitors are ip addresses that have not come to the site before.  I think the coolest thing is that people from all over the world are visiting the site and looking at something I created.


----------



## stevers (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hilltopper46_
> 
> If $0 is less than $100, that's where I am at.  In truth the website has sold pens for me, but more custom orders than anything else.



Hey Tony, are you copying me?


----------



## Palmetto_Dave (Feb 27, 2008)

I was curious, who do you guys use for web hosting?


----------



## altaciii (Feb 27, 2008)

priced really reasonable I use web.com.  They have been great with cust service and the site is very user friendly.  I had looked at several others before I jumped in but have had a good experience with these guys.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 27, 2008)

I never have a ready made pen for sale on my site, it is 100% custom orders from friends, family and people previous customer have told.

So I voted $0 - $100.


----------



## stevers (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the same site as IAP.
http://www.commkal.com/


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Feb 28, 2008)

I haven't gotten a site yet, but my wife wants me to, instead of doing the ebay thing.  I still need to get a DBA & see what all is involved with the tax reporting, self-empl tax, whatever, I'm clueless. Wifey has been asking a co-worker about her hubby's biz and about what all he/they can write off every year.  Heaven knows I have enough equipment in the shop to write off.  Most sales of mine so far have been word of mouth, a craftshow now & then.


----------

